# Yuan-Ti Adventures?



## CSB046 (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi all.

For some reason, I recently became rather interested in running an adventure featuring "snake people" for my group, which obviously led me to the yuan-ti, creatures I've never actually used in my "D&D lifetime."

Can anyone point me in the direction of some good yuan-ti related stuff (modules, Dungeon adventures, etc.)? The specific incarnation of D&D doesn't really matter, so even suggestions for older adventures would be appreciated.  I could always convert them.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Nyaricus (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi!

Currently, in my campaign, I'm using Yuan-ti as antagonists (well, the PCs don't know that _quite_ yet, but shhh!) for Act 1 of my three part campaign. They are in Hlondeth, the City of Serpents, which is in Forgotten Realms.

I'm using a few different resources for this: the 2e book _Vilhon Reach_ which is DLable from the Wizards site, _Serpent Kingdoms_, which is a 3.x FR book, and the FRCS. Plus a whole bunch of imagination.

Truely, there are not many resources for the Yuan-ti which are WotC. TSR might have had more, but I don't know. In any case, there would likely be a bit of 3rd party stuff which someone might mention (I don't know a lot of about them).

Hope that helped, anyways!

cheers,
--N


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Nov 30, 2006)

Racing the Snake from Dungeon #105 featured a Yuan-Ti as the main bad guy.  That's the only adventure that I know of.  Freeport has a lot of serpent people (not Yuan-Ti but still reptillian) in their adventures but there is no reason that you couldn't change them to Yuan-ti.

I love the Yuan-Ti personally and wish that they were in more adventures.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Wycen (Nov 30, 2006)

The 3.0 campaign option book "Ghostwalk" has yuan-ti as bad guys and includes a few details on a demi-plane called Coil, with a pyramid of yuan-ti.  Not so many details on the demi-plane but you'll find short adventures in the last part of the book.


----------



## SgtHulka (Nov 30, 2006)

The Yuan-Ti first appeared in the TSR AD&D Module I1 Dwellers of the Forbidden City.

There's also a Dungeon Crawl Classics adventure called Curse of the Emerald Cobra which, apparently, features Yuan-Ti. I have neither played it nor read it, however.


----------



## Psion (Nov 30, 2006)

Well, you could go back to the classics:
http://enworld.rpgnow.com/product_info.php?products_id=1078&

Mongoose's Slayer's Guide to Yuan Ti had a cell of them in a major city and some associated plot ideas:
http://enworld.rpgnow.com/product_info.php?products_id=9764&

I don't have this, and it sounds like it uses inphidians, but you could sub in Yuan-Ti:
http://enworld.rpgnow.com/product_info.php?products_id=4916


----------



## Huw (Nov 30, 2006)

_Serpent Kingdoms_ is excellent, and useful outside of the Realms as well.
The Scarred Lands Assaathi book (can't remember the name off-hand) is also a good source for snaky-people.


----------



## Brakkart (Nov 30, 2006)

Well for a good Yuan-ti adventure I have to reccomend _Slave Vats of the Yuan-ti_ from Dungeon Magazine #69, as I got a whole campaign (Rise of the Snakemen in my signature) by expanding the concept of it, but it runs just great as printed.

In addition to the books mentioned above I'll add in a suggestion to pick up _Ssethregore: In The Coils of the Serpent Empire_, which has tonnes of great snakey stuff to throw at your PC's, including a dozen varieties of lizardfolk who make great henchmen.

Definately pick up _Serpent Kingdoms_ though. A book that is worth every penny I paid for it and then some.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 30, 2006)

Huw said:
			
		

> _Serpent Kingdoms_ is excellent, and useful outside of the Realms as well.
> The Scarred Lands Assaathi book (can't remember the name off-hand) is also a good source for snaky-people.




It's called "Vigil Watch: Secrets of the Assaathi".  I don't know if Vigil Watch (besides being a tautology   ) is the name of a series of 'race books' for Scarred Lands or if it is specific to this book - I picked it up as a free download from DrivethruRPG.


----------



## Brakkart (Nov 30, 2006)

Dr Simon said:
			
		

> It's called "Vigil Watch: Secrets of the Assaathi".  I don't know if Vigil Watch (besides being a tautology   ) is the name of a series of 'race books' for Scarred Lands or if it is specific to this book - I picked it up as a free download from DrivethruRPG.




Yes Vigil Watch was the name of a series (no idea how many of them there were though) as I have Vigil Watch: Warrens of the Ratmen on my shelf. I'll have to see if I can find a copy of this book though, I love snake-like villains.


----------



## Huw (Nov 30, 2006)

Dr Simon said:
			
		

> It's called "Vigil Watch: Secrets of the Assaathi".  I don't know if Vigil Watch (besides being a tautology   ) is the name of a series of 'race books' for Scarred Lands or if it is specific to this book - I picked it up as a free download from DrivethruRPG.




There's at least one other, for the ratmen.

EDIT: Beaten to it.


----------



## Ghendar (Nov 30, 2006)

Huw said:
			
		

> _Serpent Kingdoms_ is excellent, and useful outside of the Realms as well.




I'll second this. Pick up this book if you can.


----------



## Sir Falke (Nov 30, 2006)

Also, there was this adventure for AD&D writen by Monte Cook: Labyrinth of Madness.
Not quite Yuan-Ti, but yes, it includes some corrupting serpent folk and an ever present evil force that turn anything into a scaled, serpent-like horror... It was for 15th level characters, so its power level is quite high.

For 3.X Serpent Kingdoms, as mentioned, is one of the best sources for al things Yuan-Ti.


----------



## Kunimatyu (Nov 30, 2006)

Ssethregore is an amazing book for both snake-people and lizardmen. I'd even go so far as to say it's a notch above Serpent Kingdoms if you're not playing in the Forgotten Realms.

The PrCs/spells/feats are way better(both for DMs and players), the culture feels more fleshed-out(which may be because the author has been trained in herpetology), and the selection of reptilian bad guys is great (and includes some yuan-ti lookalikes that the snakemen use to infiltrate human and elven communities)


----------



## Ry (Nov 30, 2006)

Freeport's serpent people (mentioned above) are basically "Yuan-ti but we can't use the term Yuan-ti or their exact stats, so here's some yuan-ti that aren't exactly yuan-ti and here's some first level not-quite-Yuan-ti opponents."


----------



## Kunimatyu (Nov 30, 2006)

rycanada said:
			
		

> Freeport's serpent people (mentioned above) are basically "Yuan-ti but we can't use the term Yuan-ti or their exact stats, so here's some yuan-ti that aren't exactly yuan-ti and here's some first level not-quite-Yuan-ti opponents."




I didn't think that Freeport's snakemen had the whole various-percentages-of-snake-and-human thing, just the standard disguise self from casters when they want to appear human?


----------



## Li Shenron (Nov 30, 2006)

The cheapest solution is to take ANY adventure you already own (but haven't run) and replace the creatures there with Yuan-Ti, eventually advanced with class levels or by HD if you need higher CR.

It really is that easy, because Yuan-Ti always seem to be quite mysterious beings whose real purposes are mostly unknown. So whether they are currently fostering a secret cult, poisoning a city well, creating undead or searching a lost artifact, it is always appropriate for them


----------



## Lilaxe (Nov 30, 2006)

I am sure the module that came with Book of Vile Darkness (or at least the BoVD module that came in Dungeon) was focused on the Yuan Ti as well...


----------



## Joshua Randall (Nov 30, 2006)

There a "challenge" in WotC's _Book of Challenges_ that involves some yuan-ti and a crazy puzzle/trap. For mid levels if I remember correctly.


----------



## Psion (Nov 30, 2006)

Joshua Randall said:
			
		

> There a "challenge" in WotC's _Book of Challenges_ that involves some yuan-ti and a crazy puzzle/trap. For mid levels if I remember correctly.




I used that one.


----------



## RichGreen (Nov 30, 2006)

Kunimatyu said:
			
		

> I didn't think that Freeport's snakemen had the whole various-percentages-of-snake-and-human thing, just the standard disguise self from casters when they want to appear human?




Hi,

Freeport's serpent people are actually Cthulhu mythos serpent people.

Serpent Kingdoms is excellent and is more of a yuan-ti sourcebook than an FR book.

Cheers


Richard


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 30, 2006)

As mentioned previously, here's the Goodman Games Dungeon Crawl Classic module: Curse of the Emerald Cobra.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Nov 30, 2006)

CSB046 said:
			
		

> Hi all.
> 
> For some reason, I recently became rather interested in running an adventure featuring "snake people" for my group, which obviously led me to the yuan-ti, creatures I've never actually used in my "D&D lifetime."
> 
> ...



I am currently writing an adventure for my own D&D campaign in a home brew setting. Unfortunately it is not worked out appropriately to be really useful to anyone besides myself (and it's not finished, either). 

Still, if you need some ideas:

The Yuan-Ti in my campaign setting once had a big empire, but it crumbled when their primary gods, Merrshaulk and Yarusha  (his lover) fell apart and the Yuan-Ti followed. Merrshaulk became the dominant in their city. 

These days, only few of the old Yuan-Ti cities still exist. One of them is the centre of the adventure. In the past decades, many Yuan-Ti were drawn to it, and its now one of the few Metropolis cities left of the Yuan-Ti (though it is also populated by humans, elves and halfings - a mixed community). Recently, a lost Temple was unearthed, dedicated to the two gods. Prophecies and rumours claim that a mighty artefact capable of reuniting the Yuan-Ti race lies buried here.
Several Yuan-Ti and anti-Yuan-Ti factions gather here and try to enter the temple (which is still sealed by the city watch) to get the artefact. 

Unfortunately, no one knows what this artefact is or what it _really_ does (it's real nature the twist in the adventure, but I won't tell  ). 
Making it difficult is also the fact that the two last two high priests of the temple still "unlive" there and have installed several security measures, called demons and angel guardians and created undead. So you have all the opportunities for political intrigue and classical dungeon crawling (and the players should be able to concentrate on any of the options).


----------



## Wraith Form (Nov 30, 2006)

I didn't FINISH reading this, but Necromancer Games has Coils of Set.  As it's name implies, it has snake people.  Dunno if they're true yuan-ti (I think they're naga), but naga are close enough, right?  

If you're willing to pillage alternate game systems, there are a few nice old-school Call of Cthulhu adventures with snake people (see the Freeport comments above--those snake people have their roots in the CoC game).


----------



## Anson Caralya (Nov 30, 2006)

There's also "Requiem of the Shadow Serpent" in Dungeon #139, set in FR.  In the interest of full disclosure, I wrote it.


----------



## cildarith (Nov 30, 2006)

"Serpents of the Sands" from Dungeon #37 is also excellent.


----------



## Wraith Form (Dec 1, 2006)

Snakes are cool.


----------



## countgray (Dec 1, 2006)

Serpent Kingdoms is an awesome book!  One of my favorites.  Tons of great Yuan-ti related material within.


----------



## CSB046 (Dec 1, 2006)

Just wanted to take a second to thank everyone for all the suggestions.  They are much appreciated!


----------



## Thurbane (Dec 4, 2006)

Yuan-ti make great villains - there are one of the two major "BBEG" groups in my own campaign: they are a jungle based group of fanatics, worshipping Yig and often allied with other serpentine beings (Nagas, Medusae etc.).


----------



## Psion (Dec 4, 2006)

This thread inspired me to pick up Curse of the Emerald Cobra. It, in fact, does feature Yuan-Ti (and Inphidians). Apparently, they had permission to use them.


----------

